# Skiing Mid- March?



## planner (Aug 4, 2006)

Could anybody comment on weather conditions In mid march in the Panorama, Banff, Lake Louise ski areas?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave M (Aug 4, 2006)

You should have great skiing. The season typically runs to about mid-May.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 4, 2006)

Many times, the ski areas close not because there isn't great skiing but the skiiers give up on skiing by early April. 

 Mid March should be great.


----------

